# Airless tip size for level V



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy Crap, A 531 and a 631?? And you want to go bigger?? What are you spraying, Mud??

We are very behind here with Level 5 products but a have use a couple and kinda feel they are a bit of a waste of time, Straight wallboard sealer undercoat with a 519 tip cross hatched sprayed comes up very well.

Those other so called level 5 products are very over rated but we are not talking apples with apples are we mudslinger, Your work and products are different than mine, I will be interested in what others post on this.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

425.525 for mud of litex skimcoat...and 517.519.521for sprayable level 5 surficers


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Got my first machine not too long ago and only sprayed a couple times so far. Did some trials with 521, 525, 531, and 541. Favoring the 521 so far because I'm so new to it.

Only used USG lightweight so far but going to try Knauf lightweight (seems like more of a midweight to me) on the next one. Seems like a slicker mud would suit spraying better than a fluffy mud, even thinned out.

And it might be my imagination but even with the mud thinned WAY down, I remember a better fan and no surging with the 3/8 line vs the 1/4.

Oh, and I double sprayed and troweled off (both times) my first wall and ceiling. Got brave enough on the second attempt to let it sit and sand. 'Cause you're not _supposed_ to trowel off for a L5, right? Haha, hope you guys get a kick out of the spray newb.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

My Mark IV came with a 531,, I like it for level5 products(store bought kind), but I bought a 631 and I use it to spray mud with. I prefer pro-form black lid for level5 with a 631 tip. Like the rest of you guys,,, this is a relatively new thing, but i really like the 631,,, might even try a bigger one, if the economy turns around and I ever do another level5...

I actually painted a house, nc, with the 631,,,, you got to move on with that one,, I used ICI(glidden) ultra-hide 150. Sprayed the ceilings(cross-hatched one coat) and the shielded the walls, one coat and backrolled. Turned out fine and dandy

My rig has 100ft of 3/8 and a 6ft 1/4"whip


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> ProForm Black lid does spray way nicer than ProForm lite(blue lid). Did you ever try using Easy Finish for spraying a level V?


Mud I like ya man,,, I really do,,,,,, but I don't use lightweight mud anymore than I use mesh tape.

DO NOT SPRAY LIGHTWIEGHT MUD AND EXPECT IT TO ACT LIKE REAL MUD

Whew,,, sorry I had to get that off my chest,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Really tho,,,, lightwieght does not act like regular mud,,, ever.

Maybe someone has sprayed it and give you a review:whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking forward to trying some other buckets then since I've only sprayed with LW. 

Just how watery do you guys go with it? I thinned it out to the point where it probably would have flattened to less than 1/16" if you poured a cupful on the ground.




Mudslinger said:


> 10 Years ago when I was using an old Titan airless it was amazing how much better all purpose would pump. It also flows on the wall much better then light weight mud. I guess a good comparison would be how all purpose pumps into the bazooka, compared to fluffy light weight mud.


I've been trying to find the cause of downstroke dive on my Titan. Starts at around 1500 psi and gets really bad above 3000. The USG bluelid LW AP made in Malasia is super aerated so I figure that might be what's causing an air pocket. I felt slight burping when cycling through the drain tube. Yet I don't get any noticable air in the working line. Did you get any piston diving on your machine at high psi or was it always just as smooth with mud as it was with water?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We use a .621 spraying mud for level five. I mix the mud the same as box mud. And stay a good three feet from the wall. Lays on real nice. I have found Murco mud sprays the best. Lays down flat. No air in their mud. Not spongey, either. Feels more like the mud we used before they took the asbestos out in the mid seventies.... Before most of you guys were born.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> LOL, Captain's gone crazy from the home brew! Look again at my post, I was asking if you have ever sprayed with Easy Finish. I've sprayed with light weight, and know what to expect already. I'm not picky if someones only supplying light weight I'll spray with it, just have to spray more product up. Off to the bar to kill some brain cells of my own:thumbup:.


 I went crazy sho nuff,,,, might have been the homebrew????

Even tho I use easy-finish for level4(since we voted for change), I use black lid for level5, cause smethings ya just can't fudge on. 

Easy Finish is differant, bucket to bucket,,, sometimes it comes with so many buggars in it, ya can't even tape with it. When I spray a level5, I want something i can count on.

Just my opinion


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Murco all purpose is the smoothest. No junk in the mud. Can ya tell I like Murco mud? And their light weighs sixty pounds a bucket. Hmmm.... Sure is creamy and smooth, no junk in it either. Did I tell ya I like Murco mud. It is made in Pulaski Tn. They deliver right to my shop when I call them.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> We use a .621 spraying mud for level five. I mix the mud the same as box mud. And stay a good three feet from the wall. Lays on real nice. I have found Murco mud sprays the best. Lays down flat. No air in their mud. Not spongey, either. Feels more like the mud we used before they took the asbestos out in the mid seventies.... Before most of you guys were born.


 
There's no Murco here, far as I know, but I'll try it like box mud tomorrow on this job. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> There's no Murco here, far as I know, but I'll try it like box mud tomorrow on this job. Thanks, Tim.


They ship overseas. Not sure in what country. They ship dry and you have to add your own water. Not fun!


----------



## getrdone (Feb 28, 2011)

*?*

Tim I thought you were using Final Coat:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> We use a .621 spraying mud for level five. I mix the mud the same as box mud. And stay a good three feet from the wall. Lays on real nice. I have found Murco mud sprays the best. Lays down flat. No air in their mud. Not spongey, either. Feels more like the mud we used before they took the asbestos out in the mid seventies.... Before most of you guys were born.


:thumbup:Tim,have you tried a 631? I know you know what tip sizes mean,the 31 will let more thru the tip with less pressure and the 6 is the fan size---you guys wanna have fun,try a 1224 widespray but use it with primer a couple times before trying a level 5 :yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:Tim,have you tried a 631? I know you know what tip sizes mean,the 31 will let more thru the tip with less pressure and the 6 is the fan size---you guys wanna have fun,try a 1224 widespray but use it with primer a couple times before trying a level 5 :yes:


First number is half the fan spray at 12 inches away example..515 tip =10 [email protected] inches away.. 15 thousands orface hole


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*You can't fix it, if you can't see it!*



smisner50s said:


> First number is half the fan spray at 12 inches away example..515 tip =10 [email protected] inches away.. 15 thousands orface hole


So experiment. Distance from the wall, tip sizes, mud viscosity, mud type, tempo and rhythm of application and don't forget to try Never-Miss Final Coat. And if you want to experience the advantages of enhancing your ability to determine the coverage that you're getting ... add 1-1/2 oz of Never-Miss Yellow or Blue to the mix.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Wetter is Better*



Jason said:


> Looking forward to trying some other buckets then since I've only sprayed with LW.
> 
> Just how watery do you guys go with it? I thinned it out to the point where it probably would have flattened to less than 1/16" if you poured a cupful on the ground.
> 
> ...


I've been experimenting with different muds, viscosities, and tip sizes. Using a Graco Mark V airless sprayer ... awesome. Different strokes for different muds. The most recent project, used Mid Weight USG. Why? ... because that's what was there. Added over 48 ounces of water, 8 ounces of Never-Miss Final Coat and then flushed the bottle out twice (additional 16 ounces of water) (consistency of crepe batter), added 1-1/2 ounces of Never-Miss Yellow to the mix and sprayed it at full pressure with a 519 tip at a distance of 3 feet from the wall ... awesome! When I'm using different muds, I always do some testing, ranging from .17 to .21 orifices ... fan size is determined by the size of the project and the size of penetrations in the walls (doors, windows, etc). Looking forward to those projects where the 1221 tip is necessary and sufficient.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We use a 1231 when spraying primer. Ya better be moving before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

getrdone said:


> Tim I thought you were using Final Coat:whistling2:



I use Final Coat on the final coat. But I tape, fill, skim with Murco. Thinking Final Coat wouldn't work so good taping....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Field General said:


> I've been experimenting with different muds, viscosities, and tip sizes. Using a Graco Mark V airless sprayer ... awesome. Different strokes for different muds. The most recent project, used Mid Weight USG. Why? ... because that's what was there. Added over 48 ounces of water, 8 ounces of Never-Miss Final Coat and then flushed the bottle out twice (additional 16 ounces of water) (consistency of crepe batter), added 1-1/2 ounces of Never-Miss Yellow to the mix and sprayed it at full pressure with a 519 tip at a distance of 3 feet from the wall ... awesome! When I'm using different muds, I always do some testing, ranging from .17 to .21 orifices ... fan size is determined by the size of the project and the size of penetrations in the walls (doors, windows, etc). Looking forward to those projects where the 1221 tip is necessary and sufficient.


Does it dry out smooth? With no texture?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I may have to try a 1231 spraying mud and Final Coat. A .12 tip is 24" at 12" from the wall. Wonder what the fan width would be three feet from the wall. I'm gonna give it a try! Maybe a closet first....a big closet...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I may have to try a 1231 spraying mud and Final Coat. A .12 tip is 24" at 12" from the wall. Wonder what the fan width would be three feet from the wall. I'm gonna give it a try! Maybe a closet first....a big closet...


Tim-I re-read my post--I meant 1221 where I put 1224 tip when spraying primer,,weve been doing that since around 98 . I understand fan size:yes:Have been spraying since 1980,used to spray with a 517 then went to a 621 now nothing but 1221[and always backroll] you will need a 1231 for level5 tho and be careful on not thinning too musch:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't used a .1231 yet for spraying the mud. Going to give it a try. .621 might be blowing the mud apart too much and making a, sort of, sand finish look.


----------



## MURCORICK (Aug 18, 2011)

MURCO DOES SHIP TO aUSTRAILIA, NEW ZEALAND, FRANCE, ENGLAND, SAUDI ARABIA, UNITED ARAB EMIGRATES AND EGYPT! FIND THEM ON GOOGLE, MURCO!


----------

